#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] FF25~

## 巴特爾

日安 這裡是特爾
不久前 半年一度的動漫聖會 FF25圓滿結束了
新的場地 新的開始 個人覺得環境很棒
不知道各位有沒遇到毛毛呢ლ(・ω・ლ)

----------


## gelidwolf

本狼也有去!!但是沒遇到妳!!!可惜

花博真得很寬~雖然放眼望去都是人卻沒有壅擠的感覺(室外...XD

下次還在花博的話本狼要再去~~

----------


## 巴特爾

我有看到你哦~  可惜那時毛毛壞了 所以脫掉了 
第二天修好再穿就沒看到你出現了

----------


## gelidwolf

感覺本狼好像都在跟你錯過XD

新竹狼去一天就快變趴趴狼了

第二天在家洗毛...不知道跟誰握爪,握完爪子都變黃色的XD

----------


## 巴特爾

我覺得要玩就不要怕髒耶XD
我這邊是因為蠻多小朋友來互動  一直蹲下 爪子摸地板都髒了www

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  巴特爾：

      感謝你分享這麼多張的獸照片，這是本狼連續第二次沒去FF了。 :wuffer_bawl: 對了，不知道巴特爾和GELIDWOLF在6/27於台北所舉辦的「人外&獸人ONLY」專場呢？好像要收50元申請費。本狼在去年FF23之後，和友獸會面的機會急遽減少，所以這次本狼沒有意外絕對會出席的！！！

                                                                                  北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                       狼版12年/中華民國104年3月4日(乙未大年十四)    10:16

----------


## 米果斯

超喜歡毛毛裝的!!!特爾讚讚>W<
(現在才留言(炸)

----------


## 沃斯特

我從別的地方A來的，這麼慢才把FF25的照片貼給上來，FF26應該也會有

----------

